# Trivia 10/8



## luckytrim (Oct 8, 2018)

trivia 10/8
DID YOU KNOW...
Actress Mia Farrow is the daughter of  actress Maureen  O'Sullivan.

1. Strange Words are These ;
Knismesis and Gargalesis refer to which laughter-inducing  activity?
2. In Chess the opening moves sometimes include a material  sacrifice to set 
up control of the middle of the board. What is this process  called?
3. Who defeated Napoleon at Waterloo?
4. Who Said That ??
"When you come to a fork in the road, take it !"
5. How many liters of champagne are there in a  magnum?
6. During the period 1911-1920 the term "golfers" was first  applied to 
particular items of clothing. Which items of clothing were  named in this way 
because of the sport?
  a. - Cardigans
  b. - Hats
  c. - Socks
  d. - Knickerbockers
7. In the Bible who was Moses' wife?
(Correct Spelling please)
8. "Please Mr. Postman" was a number one on the US Billboard  chart in 1961 
and then again in 1975, however not by the same act. What were  the two acts 
that reached the top of the charts with this  song?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Canadian pennies produced after 2013 are worth three cents,  due to the 
copper content.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Tickling
2. a Gambit
3. Wellington
4. Yogi Berra
5. One and one-half
6. - a
7.  Zipporah
8. The Marvelettes (1961) and The Carpenters  (1975)

CRAP !!
Now, it's true that the Canadian Govt. was spending 1.6 cents  to produce one 
penny, that's exactly the reason they stopped making the penny  on May 4, 
2013, so... CRAP !!


----------

